# funny video of my goby cichlid and electric yellow lab playing hide n seek



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i find it pretty entertaining watching these 2 play hide and seek all day, hopefully you guys will like it too

dont forget to watch in 720p and expand to full screen... 2 minute video was 340 megs lol, took a while to upload... enjoy and tell me what you think


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

very cool and clear!!

I saw some fry in the bottom left.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I enjoyed your video. Laughed out loud when that fish stopped chasing the other one around and actually sat down on the sand as if it were a sofa.

I saw this tank in person and it's mesmerizing. I love the baby fish that hang out in the shells on the left and also your yellow bristlenose pleco. 

Did you recently switch the background to black? I remember that it had a pattern before. 

This is not just a pretty tank, but an interesting community. I think that you have picked your fish very carefully.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ninez said:


> very cool and clear!!
> 
> I saw some fry in the bottom left.


yep  the multi's are doing a good job starting a colony, theres actually 2 different batches of them should be a third out in a couple weeks



Morainy said:


> I enjoyed your video. Laughed out loud when that fish stopped chasing the other one around and actually sat down on the sand as if it were a sofa.
> 
> I saw this tank in person and it's mesmerizing. I love the baby fish that hang out in the shells on the left and also your yellow bristlenose pleco.
> 
> ...


thats why i think theyre playing hide and seek, waldo never really bites the lab but every once in a while he sits down and gives it some time to go hide again lol, and you can tell how excited he gets when he finally sees the lab he starts hopping around in the water

and yes i just switched it to black, good eye 

hp10BII helped me pick out which species would work best together so he deserves some credit there  
i love the way they interact tho


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

lol thats awsome. nice tank!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

LikeItLow said:


> lol thats awsome. nice tank!


tyvm  glad you liked it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

btw, no fish were harmed in the making of this video  actually all the yellow labs fins are still in awesome shape, seems to be just playin around


----------

